# Harris, Saskatchewan



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Drove thru Harris, Saskatchewan today, always wanted to stop and take a few pics, so I did…..


----------



## Mannix (10 mo ago)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Yes, nice photos. The caboose is marked "International Service" below the cupola. Did CN have special requirements for a caboose to cross into the USA as opposed to domestic service in Canada?


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice shot of the whistle too.


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

Gramps said:


> Yes, nice photos. The caboose is marked "International Service" below the cupola. Did CN have special requirements for a caboose to cross into the USA as opposed to domestic service in Canada?


I just googled this question and yes there were special requirements, one being glazed bullet proof glass.
They stayed in mostly border crossing states in the northeast until the demise of the caboose altogether.
They were rebuilt smaller to fit thru border crossing tunnels like Port Huron.
Some were painted differently also.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

GTW son said:


> I just googled this question and yes there were special requirements, one being glazed bullet proof glass.
> They stayed in mostly border crossing states in the northeast until the demise of the caboose altogether.
> They were rebuilt smaller to fit thru border crossing tunnels like Port Huron.
> Some were painted differently also.


Thanks, that's some commentary on a requirement for bullet proof glass to come into the USA. That also may explain the different color cupola.


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

Could only find the one shown color/paint scheme in the pics I saw, but apparently there were some that were stripped and a few had, Good morning America, how are you?, painted on the sides.
Neat stuff.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

"Good morning America, how are you?..." from the "City of New Orleans" song. Nice touch.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Trueline Trains made the Pt. St. Charles caboose on H.O. scale a few years back….rare to find now…..


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

Gramps said:


> Thanks, that's some commentary on a requirement for bullet proof glass to come into the USA. That also may explain the different color cupola.


To be fair it was mandated for all cabooses in the US too....


----------

